# They just don't understand...



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

Was hanging out with some neighbors last night. One of the women, who's a real sweetheart, just couldn't understand why I would want to ride my bike through the woods. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2009)

Did you tell her about Tyler mIll and that you like to ride with a bunch of guys?


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did you tell her about Tyler mIll and that you like to ride with a bunch of guys?



Nah. I left that part out... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Were you wearing your spandex???  What does she like to do for fun???


----------



## gmcunni (May 8, 2009)

my wife stopped asking why i ski, play softball and MTB a long time ago.  she simply rolls her eyes when i tell her my plans.  she gives me a look when i come home cut/bruised/broken boned and asks when i plan on growing up.  "never" is my answer.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> my wife stopped asking why i ski, play softball and MTB a long time ago. she simply rolls her eyes when i tell her my plans. she gives me a look when i come home cut/bruised/broken boned and asks when i plan on growing up. "never" is my answer.


 what's this growing up thing you speak of?


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Were you wearing your spandex???



Yes.


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> my wife stopped asking why i ski, play softball and MTB a long time ago. she simply rolls her eyes when i tell her my plans. she gives me a look when i come home cut/bruised/broken boned and asks when i plan on growing up. "never" is my answer.


This is why I have no plans of marrying a non-skier. It just wouldn't work out.

I plan on spending just about every weekend, November into May, up in Vermont for at least the next 30 years. And every other weekend outside that timeframe on a bike of some form. Unless I pick up climbing or kayaking or something like that.


----------



## mlctvt (May 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> This is why I have no plans of marrying a non-skier. It just wouldn't work out.
> 
> I plan on spending just about every weekend, November into May, up in Vermont for at least the next 30 years. And every other weekend outside that timeframe on a bike of some form. Unless I pick up climbing or kayaking or something like that.



+1, that's exactly what my wife and I do. But sometimes we'll hike too, especially in the in between seasons , which is really just a few weeks.  

There are women out there who enjoy exactly what you do, finding them can be tough though. I know several compatible couples that met in ski clubs and bike clubs.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Was hanging out with some neighbors last night. One of the women, who's a real sweetheart, just couldn't understand why I would want to ride my bike through the woods. :lol:



Does she do any hiking or trail walking?  Some people (I think) could care less about the great outdoors.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> This is why I have no plans of marrying a non-skier. It just wouldn't work out.
> 
> I plan on spending just about every weekend, November into May, up in Vermont for at least the next 30 years. And every other weekend outside that timeframe on a bike of some form. Unless I pick up climbing or kayaking or something like that.



+2


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure she enjoys some activity, like shopping, that you just don't get either.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm sure she enjoys some activity, like shopping, that you just don't get either.



woman : shopping

guys : gear-whoring


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about Parents..like the DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince song from 1987


----------



## mlctvt (May 9, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> woman : shopping
> 
> guys : gear-whoring




Some women can be gear whores too. I race cars in an event called Autocrossing. Basically racing against the clock in large parking lots on courses arranged with cones. A woman I know in her mid 50s said "I used to ask for jewelry for my birthday or Christmas , now I ask for race tires and other race stuff". Funny stuff coming from a grandmother.


----------



## abc (May 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Was hanging out with some neighbors last night. One of the women, who's a real sweetheart, just couldn't understand why I would want to ride my bike through the woods. :lol:


Tell her it's the new drug. Totally legal.


----------

